

Show HN: Do one interview and get matched with multiple companies - kilimchoi
http://www.careersmob.com

======
bbcbasic
This is a nice idea. What would be better I think is industry-standard
certifications / exams that prove you can do the job, then they can just
verify that you passed the exam.

A computer science degree doesn't prove you can program but an industry
standard programmer test does. Then all that is left is the interview itself
(to see your personality etc.) but I think although careersmob could do an
initial screening, there should be an interview with the team you are going to
join to see if you are acceptable.

~~~
fsk
The main problem with such a certification is getting everyone to use it, and
making sure it's good.

If there's one dominant certification, that's subject to abuse almost as bad
as the situation now.

If there's 10+ certifications and everyone is using a different one, then
what's the point of getting the certification?

Licensing works with doctors and lawyers and accountants because IT'S ILLEGAL
TO DO THE JOB AT ALL without the certification.

------
swalsh
This is great, one off day, and I can ruin my chances at a whole bunch of
companies!

~~~
bbcbasic
Depends, if the company has to pay them to get the full profile information,
they probably wont pay for someone with bad results.

Therefore the whole bunch of companies won't know your name, and you can try
again.

